# Apples ...or... Oranges?



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Apples?









or

Oranges?


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Oranges are the best!


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Librarylady said:


> Oranges are the best!


Yes. Everyone should know that oranges are supreme! :angry: And this poll will prove it! :kitteh:

Though I like apples too. :laughing:


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, it depends. 

I think that apples usually make for better desserts, but if you're eating fresh fruit, I much prefer oranges. And I like orange scent better than apple scent, even though both are good!


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Love 'em both. Slight preference for apples but, unfortunately, I'm also allergic to them. Unless they're cooked or very ripe, they make my lips swell, itchy mouth and tight throat.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Both! 

For oranges, I especially love cara cara oranges


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Both are amazing. They both taste so good as juices and as desserts. Yum :tongue:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Watermelon.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

Oranges; there's just so much you can make with that fruit, most of which I like, or at least prefer to apples. 

Though for some reason, I hate orange flavored candy. As a kid, that was my "Brussels sprouts."


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I like eating apples more, but orange juice is just the best.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Librarylady said:


> Oranges are the best!


:shocked: Ugh gross!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Wolf said:


> I like eating apples more, but orange juice is just the best.


Hmm, I'll let you off on this one... Apples, cut into slices. I refuse to eat human skin.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess my grand scheme of oranges ruling the world has seemingly failed... but that is okay. Apples and oranges can co-exist. :kitteh: 

*picks up orange, munches on orange* 
*picks up apple, munches on apple*

Yummy. 
It is very interesting to see what people say about their choice of apples or oranges. I should come up with more of these... 

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Apples! Esp if they're from Eden. :kitteh: :laughing:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Icy NiTe said:


> Apples! Esp if they're from Eden. :kitteh: :laughing:


I too enjoy eating magic Holy Grail volleyballs.

^tease


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Opples


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*SORRY *if this is forward - but *_HAVE_* you had _grapes, kiwi,_ or _pineapple_ ... (??_?_??) 

"_Apples (&/or) Oranges_," ... How strange.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> *SORRY *if this is forward - but *_HAVE_* you had _grapes, kiwi,_ or _pineapple_ ... (??_?_??)
> 
> "_Apples (&/or) Oranges_," ... How strange.


Why yes. I eat a wide variety of fruits, and that includes grapes, kiwi and pineapple. :kitteh:

I guess I picked apples and oranges because they are usually used in this common saying that you can't compare apples to oranges. 
I do eat apples too! I don't just eat only oranges, but I love oranges. :laughing:

Plus, it is kind of slow around here so I wanted to spice things up a little. It used to have been so lively back in my day with things to vote on and talk about... which was only a few years ago, but I make it seem like it was ages ago...

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Lotus8 (Feb 18, 2017)

lolz. this thread immeadiately brought to mind: Big Fat Greek Wedding






"In the end we all fruit"


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Neither. I'm kind of surprised I'm the first to answer that.

Fruits generally just disgust me, to be honest.


----------

